# Configurazione del Gurb

## Dave88

Salve a tutti, è la prima volta che installo Gentoo linux sul mio computer di casa... Ho qualche problemino con la configurazione del file grub.conf .

Ho letto la guida e questa è la terza volta che provo ad effettuare l'installazione ma il problema è sempre lo stesso: non riesco ad effettuare il boot dopo l'installazione. Il problema è che non riesco a far capire al grub le partizioni... Allora il mio fdisk -l è:

```
Disk /dev/hda: 20.5GB 20547841536 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2498 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000711f4

Device       Boot   Start      End       Blocks          Id     System

/dev/hdb1           12409   30401    144528772+    7      HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hdb2    *         1        5           40131          83      Linux

/dev/hdb3               6      249         1959930            82         swap/Solaris

/dev/hdb4            250   12408     97667167+      83       Linux
```

E il mio grub.conf è:

```
###################################

grub.conf per utenti che non hanno usato genkernel

# Quale opzione viene avviata in modo predefinito. 0 è la prima, 1 la seconda, ecc.

default 0

# Quanti secondi attenedere prima di avviare l'opzione predefinita.

timeout 30

# Un'immagine gradevole da commentare se non si dispone di scheda grafica

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r7

# La partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel (o il sistema operativo)

root (hd1,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hdb3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r7 (rescue)

# Partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel o il sistema operativo

root (hd1,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hdb3 init=/bin/bb

# Le prossime tre righe vanno messe solo se si ha un dualboot con Windows.

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1 
```

Qualcuno mi sa dire cosa sbaglio???

Grazie mille a tutti quelli che risponderanno e a quelli che si sbatteranno a capire quello che ho scritto(speriamo il più chiaro possibile).

Davide.Last edited by Dave88 on Sat Aug 30, 2008 4:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cloc3

 *Dave88 wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, è la prima volta che installo Gentoo linux sul mio computer di casa... 

 

allora non è così urgente.

magari modifica quel tag introduttivo, che fa un po' spavento.

cerca anche di usare il tag tradizionale code, per il tuo codice, che se gli altri leggono meglio, rispondono più volentieri.

a prima vista, mi pare che la partizione hd(1,2) di grub debba corrispondere alla /dev/hdb3, dove hai messo la swap.

grub è un programma umile. ricomincia sempre da zero.

----------

## Dave88

Quindi tu dici di scrivere così?

```
###################################

grub.conf per utenti che non hanno usato genkernel

# Quale opzione viene avviata in modo predefinito. 0 è la prima, 1 la seconda, ecc.

default 0

# Quanti secondi attenedere prima di avviare l'opzione predefinita.

timeout 30

# Un'immagine gradevole da commentare se non si dispone di scheda grafica

splashimage=(hd1,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r7

# La partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel (o il sistema operativo)

root (hd1,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hdb4

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r7 (rescue)

# Partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel o il sistema operativo

root (hd1,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hdb4 init=/bin/bb

# Le prossime tre righe vanno messe solo se si ha un dualboot con Windows.

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1 
```

Secondo te è corretta anche la parte:

```
root=/dev/hdb4
```

Grazie per i suggerimenti, anche per quello che riguarda i forum sono abbastanza nuovo...

----------

## cloc3

 *Dave88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo te è corretta anche la parte:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

in linea di principio sì, se la root è collocata nella partizione hdb4 . la riga delle opzioni viene letta dl kernel, che riconosce le partizioni nel modo solito.

ma naturalmente, per dire l'ultima parola, bisogna provare, leggere gli errori e ripartire da capo.

----------

## Dave88

E non c'è modo di editare il file grub.conf dopo il riavvio?

Senza reinstallare tutto naturalmante...

----------

## cloc3

 *Dave88 wrote:*   

> E non c'è modo di editare il file grub.conf dopo il riavvio?
> 
> Senza reinstallare tutto naturalmante...

 

```

info grub

```

sì. batti il tasto e, così entri in un modalità di editor virtuale.

naturalmente le modifiche saranno temporanee, ma lo strumento è prezioso per risolvere i dubbi.

----------

## Dave88

Il codice che mi hai scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> info grub

 

è applicabile dopo il boot da cd giusto?

E

 *Quote:*   

> non sono permanenti

 

significa che al riavvio il grub.conf sarà lo stesso???

Inoltre come faccio a vedere dove è montata la cartella root?

Grazie per le risposte... e scusa se le domande sono banalissime...

----------

## oRDeX

 *Dave88 wrote:*   

> Il codice che mi hai scritto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   info grub 
> 
> è applicabile dopo il boot da cd giusto?
> ...

 

Sì, perchè è un comando da dare sul terminale.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E
> 
>  *Quote:*   non sono permanenti 
> ...

 

Esatto, serve per testare le opzioni. Se poi il boot riesce modifichi il grub.conf con le opzioni appena usate per rendere tutto permanente!   :Wink: 

----------

## Dave88

In pratica lo modifico con il comando che mi hai detto, riavvio e vedo se esegue il boot, se va bene, lo edito da dentro gentoo e rimane permanente?

----------

## cloc3

 *Dave88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie per le risposte... e scusa se le domande sono banalissime...

 

è il posto giusto per fare domande banali (che poi non lo sono affatto).

magari, una volta raccolte informazioni sufficienti, è bene fare le proprie verifiche e i propri esperimenti.

così si rimane sul problema... e si risparmia la noia di attendere l'esperto (   :Rolling Eyes:  ) che torni da messa.

----------

## oRDeX

 *Dave88 wrote:*   

> In pratica lo modifico con il comando che mi hai detto, riavvio e vedo se esegue il boot, se va bene, lo edito da dentro gentoo e rimane permanente?

 

Aspetta, devi aver fatto un pò di confusione.

Nei post sopra ti veniva detto di leggere il manuale di grub con il comando

```
$ info grub
```

Per modificare le impostazioni al volo, invece devi premere il tasto e quando sei nel menù di grub (oviamente devi selezionare la voce da modificare), proprio all'avvio del PC.

Una volta trovate le impostazioni corrette, dunque hai eseguito il boot correttamente, riporti in grub.conf le modifiche fatte al volo.

----------

## Dave88

Capito... grazie mille a tutti e due per l'aiuto... per scrivere [RISOLTO] aspetto d'aver terminato l'installazione... Magari scrivo anche un riassuntino o faccio altre domande se si verificano problemi ora sperimento...

----------

